
WhatsApp will soon let users see the data it collects from them - alok-g
https://faq.whatsapp.com/general/26000110
======
alok-g
Related articles:

[https://gadgets.ndtv.com/apps/features/whatsapp-data-
downloa...](https://gadgets.ndtv.com/apps/features/whatsapp-data-download-how-
to-download-request-account-info-1843952)

[https://wccftech.com/how-to-use-whatsapp-request-your-
info/](https://wccftech.com/how-to-use-whatsapp-request-your-info/)

